# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.2.5 More Balong Models Added +CalcNCK +MTK Android

## mohamed73

*zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.2.5 More Balong Models Added +CalcNCK +MTK Android*      *Today  is not time for toys... We leave them some time ago... Our Goal is The  Major League... and the Players are On the Base... The Big Hit is  Coming...*  *zZKey-Team* *Proudly presents...* *The First Hits of the Final Inning....*    *Added to* *Huawei Balong-Hisi Phones**:
------------------------------------ *ALE-L01 (P8-Lite) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
ALE-L02 (P8-Lite) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
ALE-L03 (P8-Lite) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
ALE-L04 (P8-Lite) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
ALE-L21 (P8-Lite) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
ALE-L22 (P8-Lite) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
ALE-L23 (P8-Lite) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
ALE-L32 (P8-Lite) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
ALE-TL00 (P8-Lite) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
ALE-UL00 (P8-Lite) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
CHM-TL00 (Cherrymini-TL00) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
CHM-TL00H (Cherrymini-TL00H) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
CHM-U01 (Honor-4C) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
CHM-UL00 (Cherrymini-UL00) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
DAV-703L (Mediapad-DAV, P8 Max) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
GRA-CL00 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
GRA-CL10 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
GRA-L03 (P8-L03) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
GRA-L09 (P8-L09) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
GRA-L13 (P8-L13) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
GRA-TL00 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
GRA-UL00&UL10 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
H60-J1 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
H60-L01 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
H60-L02 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
H60-L03 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
H60-L04 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
H60-L11 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
H60-L12 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
H60-L21 (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
MT7-J1 (Jazz-J1) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
MT7-TL00 (Jazz-TL00) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
MT7-TL10 (Jazz-TL10) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
MT7-TL20 (Jazz-TL20) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)
MT7-UL00 (Jazz-UL00) (Permanent Direct Unlock, Permanent Imei Repair, Full Security Area Repair)*  *Added to* *Huawei Android Adb Phones***: *Y360-U03** (**Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, Permanent IMEI Repair)* *Y360-U12* *(**Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, Permanent IMEI Repair)* *Y360-U23* *(**Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, Permanent IMEI Repair)* *Y360-U31* *(**Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, Permanent IMEI Repair)* *Y360-U42* *(**Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, Permanent IMEI Repair)* *Y360-U61* *(**Direct Unlock, Relock, Reset Counter, Permanent IMEI Repair) * *Added to* *Huawei Calculator****: *Y360-U03
Y360-U12
Y360-U23
Y360-U31
Y360-U42
Y360-U61*  *DISCLAIMER:
-------------------------- The change      IMEI/MEID option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective      of repair the original IMEI/MEID. Any illegal use with the   IMEI/MEID,    changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on   their own    responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to   misuse of this    software.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * Update dongle is Required  * *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT*
1- @rasgula -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @maxpatri9 -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @windowshu -> 5 FREE Credits
4- @sajib_ngage -> 5 FREE Credits
5- @cvivas23 -> 5 FREE Credits  *Please Contact US**!!!* * Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of Huawei Module,  SMARTZ Module, and you will be the next winner!!!*
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*  *Best Regards
zZKey-Team*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*شكرا جزيلا ..عظم الله اجرك اخى الكريم*

----------

